# is this gross?



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well everybody i know thinks this is gross, i just look at it as something that needs to be done, what do you guys think??

[siteimg]3878[/siteimg]


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I think it is something that didn't need to be posted.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> I think it is something that didn't need to be posted.


Why? Does it gross you out?

Those of us who actually know and understand what happens outside of the city just think it's another day at work.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

pregnancy testing... not gross


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope....unless you are from NYC!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

NYC!!!....get the rope :lol:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> Nope....unless you are from NYC!!!


...or Detroit, apparently.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: I do like Pace..... :beer: Although, the hot is HOT!!! Its still good....one of my favorites.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I think that might be me :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Those of us who actually know and understand what happens outside of the city just think it's another day at work.


I suppose a picture of a decomposing corpse would just be "another days work" for someone, but that doesn't mean you should post it.

By the way, what is it like living in those rough, nearly uninhabitable "burbs" of Minnesota?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > Those of us who actually know and understand what happens outside of the city just think it's another day at work.
> 
> 
> I suppose a picture of a decomposing corpse would just be "another days work" for someone, but that doesn't mean you should post it.
> ...


 :lol: Man....I am sorry. That was just plain funny.....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm here all week, try the veal.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> By the way, what is it like living in those rough, nearly uninhabitable "burbs" of Minnesota?


Hating every minute of it.

I thought you would try that angle.

You have no idea where I spent the first 24 years of my life.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Just another day on the ranch :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I'm here all week, try the veal.


MT there are days when your dry humor really makes me smile!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

That's life on the farm, welcome to reality.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Was there a point to posting the picture? :eyeroll:

Does bring back memories, though, of when my dad would wake me up in the middle of the night to help pull calves. He said he liked me to do it cause my hands were small to get in and get a calf turned or help out a struggling cow. There were times I wondered if he just didn't want to shove his hands up there


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You do what you have to do. Reminds me of when I helped castrate pigs back in grade school.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

You must be a young pup...............It's just a job,which by the way,pay's top dollar..............I've seen worse :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

PG testing cows pays a couple dollars a head, I used to PG test around 500 a year and pull around 50 calves a year. I spent considerable time with my arm where the sun don't shine. The hardest part is making mothers out of animals that want to kill their babies.


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

I gotta hand it to you livestock farmers. You guys are the real mcoy! We're just grain farmers here in Illinois. We make corn chips and beer! :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

And those are vital necessities!!


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

Yep, just stick with Frito Lay's and Coors Light. Can't go wrong....


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

The real question is would you help this rancher do this if he let you hunt his land. The answer for me is you bet, knee deep with waders, you gotta do what you gotta do. How bad do you want it? Would you?


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

Hell Ya!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I know a farmer who is looking for help right now, year round, good benefits must be willing to work 18 hour days. Are ya in????


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Hands can always be washed :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Seriously anybody want to work full time on a farm? A lot of good hunting land to use when you have time.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

I've seen it done hundreds of times. Not gross anymore. Someone has gotta do it.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

seen it done once.

Did the calf get stuck in the cow?


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Cowboy foreplay, that is all that is. Don't let 'em tell you it has anything to do with work. I would love to work for a farmer, but I don't know what I would do with that 6 hours of sleep and I don't do very well sitting and driving 5 miles an hour all day. We must also count bar time as work as well, cause every time, (once a week) I go out, it is full of them guys. :sniper:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

just imagine thats you and he is looking for his next check :rollin:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

That is a good one....put a big grin on my face. :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Why the heck did you post someone giving a pregency test?

Although i do remeber the days making my little brother cry while casterating cattle. Take 2 of the freshly cut product turn around hold them near you crotch and scream i got my nuts caught int the feedgrinder!!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

we used to eat their oysters raw to freak each other out... ahhh the good ol days. It's always been said the first cut is the best and we know what the first cut is on a soon to be steer. :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

buckseye you are the MAN YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

sotaman you are one of the few on here that know me and I bet you know we did that and a heck of alot more fun stuff to make our lives interesting :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Eating bull bollocks doesn't sound fun to me.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

it is when it's someone else eating them, I can't begin to write all the stupid weird crap we did that was funny. :lol:


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

anyone have to cut apart a calf that was dead inside a cow?? 
well that is the pic , just imagine a rotting smell right in your face for like a hour.Ben there done that!!!!!!!!!! uke:

PS: with a Hangover


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yeh I have and in this pic the guy has his arm in the other canal if you look close. I cleaned my first rotting cow when I was around 12. Did plenty of repair work on animals who got hurt too, sometimes the bullet and the grinder was all I could do for them. About the only thing I haven't done is a C-section, those prolapse cows are a bundle of roses too.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

UUUUFFFF!!! I would definately loose it on that one.....


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

nothing like stitching shut a poopshoot!!!!!!!! PUSH STITCH PUSH STITCH. CUSSSS RESTRITCH etc etc etc


----------

